# Vid - Raw deadlift 260 x 11 reps



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

****ing around as a guest lifter in Tamworths strongest man, first rep is missed I think - the leader had 10 reps so on the last rep I am checking to see what I am on and the crazy head shaking is to make my sunglasses fall off as they were ****ing me off.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice lifting mate:thumbup:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Strong like a bull.

Isn't raw without a belt or straps though???


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wowzerz, big respect mate.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Poke said:


> Strong like a bull.
> 
> Isn't raw without a belt or straps though???


No, it's without a lifting suit or power briefs.

Straps are allowed in strongman for deadlifts - but given its only 260 and I train grip with around 400+kgs I think I would be ok :thumb:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Impressive mate, very impressive!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow you are so strong


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Wow you are so strong


It's a curse I have to live with unfortunately.

I'm putting on a comp in a few months so your ass is entered, there will be Novice, Inters and a ****ing heavy opens.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> It's a curse I have to live with unfortunately.
> 
> I'm putting on a comp in a few months so your ass is entered, there will be Novice, Inters and a ****ing heavy opens.


Inters please buddy and I'll get the fray bentos in


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice work pal


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Wow you are so strong


Saw a video of you the other day on youtube doing like a car deadlift but holding it.

Well I think it was you aha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Saw a video of you the other day on youtube doing like a car deadlift but holding it.
> 
> Well I think it was you aha


Like a car deadlift hold 

Would of been at uks strongest fat cnut novice pie eating final last year :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Like a car deadlift hold
> 
> Would of been at uks strongest fat cnut novice pie eating final last year :lol:


Thats the one! ahaha

Sure it was bodypower this year!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Thats the one! ahaha
> 
> Sure it was bodypower this year!


Ah yes did one at bp too lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Ah yes did one at bp too lol


Haha, not sure on other times but yours looked pretty good. If you wan't the link i'll p.m it you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> It's a curse I have to live with unfortunately.
> 
> I'm putting on a comp in a few months so your ass is entered, there will be Novice, Inters and a ****ing heavy opens.


great lifting buddy

keep me posted I should be back to full training and wouldnt mind making the numbers up


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> great lifting buddy
> 
> keep me posted I should be back to full training and wouldnt mind making the numbers up


Cool!

Preliminary ideas are looking like this, going back to some old school stuff that looks cool.

Truck Pull

Overhead Medley: Log, Block, Stone, Monsterbell (weights for opens will be circa 140/110/120/80, Inters prob 120/90/105/70)

Silver Dollar Deadlift for reps (Opens 400kgs, Inters 330kgs)

Loading Medley: Washing Machine, Engine, Hussafet Stone (opens 170/inters 130/novice 100), Anvil (100ish)unsure of all weights yet

Mega Medley Yoke & Farmers (Opens 420/160, Inters 340/130, Novice 250/100)

Atlas Stones Open (120/135/155/175/195) Inters (105/120/135/155/175)

Basically its going to be ****ing heavy as I am sick of all the gay light comps - it is called STRONGman not moderately strong man who does ok compared to most gym folk. It should be a freak show circus act with objects people can relate too and go "Wow that's heavy"


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Cool!
> 
> Preliminary ideas are looking like this, going back to some old school stuff that looks cool.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some heavy sh1t to be lifted !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Cool!
> 
> Preliminary ideas are looking like this, going back to some old school stuff that looks cool.
> 
> ...


i`ll pay now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

You made that look **** easy! When I went to bodypower I watch them deadlift 300kg and for many that seemed easy there was a lad who was quite tall and stringy much smaller than the others and seem to beat most people.

tbf that was the highlight of going would have been pretty disappointed withought it!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> It's a curse I have to live with unfortunately.
> 
> I'm putting on a comp in a few months so your ass is entered, there will be Novice, Inters and a ****ing heavy opens.


Is it likely to be this side of xmas or sometime next year mate?...or haven't you got that far yet?

And on an unrelated note, i'd just like to record my profound disappointment that nobody has thought to make some smutty comment about you entering Ewen's ass. This forum is going downhill rapidly..... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

spod said:


> Is it likely to be this side of xmas or sometime next year mate?...or haven't you got that far yet?
> 
> And on an unrelated note, i'd just like to record my profound disappointment that nobody has thought to make some smutty comment about you entering Ewen's ass. This forum is going downhill rapidly..... :whistling:


Theres plenty room for you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sunn said:


> You made that look **** easy! When I went to bodypower I watch them deadlift 300kg and for many that seemed easy there was a lad who was quite tall and stringy much smaller than the others and seem to beat most people.
> 
> tbf that was the highlight of going would have been pretty disappointed withought it!


Did he have a beard :whistling:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

flirt!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

spod said:


> flirt!


Entry is £20 and you get a t shirt :lol:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

ewen said:


> Entry is £20 and you get a t shirt :lol:


.....is there room to park my car?


----------

